

Should i Learn PHP or Rails? - korabh

What course of action would you suggest?
======
NicoJuicy
What do you already know and what's your goal? Find employment? (then in which
country?) For doing a project on your own?

PHP is more mature and more spread (most popular language), rails will get you
faster to your goal :)

------
rosspanda
I use both, if you are looking for a dev house job go with rails as loads of
dev houses are looking for rails at the moment in my Area,
Bristol&Bath(England)

------
xauronx
Spend a week on each, figure out which one you enjoy more and dive deeper into
it. Neither are so obviously advantageous that the answer is clear cut.

------
iends
What is your goal?

